# Wrist sling



## Fornes (Aug 31, 2008)

From a newbie-

I got used to using a wrist sling woth my compound bow. I noticed nobody seems to use them in olympic style archery- rather a "finger sling" is used. Is that because the finger sling makes for better form, or because rules prohibit a wrist sling?


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

There is quite a lot of emphasis in followthrough in recurve archery and slings further forward on the bowhand give a better feel and encourage a more (to us recurvers) natural bow drop after release.

Also, since almost every recurve setup you see will have V-bars and side rods, using a bow sling might result in the bow's lower limbs hitting you as it drops sideways.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

rules certainly don't prohibit the use of a wrist sling, but the type that a good number of compounders use that mounts to the bow isn't really suited for recurve, as Progen explained. some archers use a type of wrist sling that is wrapped around the wrist and loops around the bow to reattatch at the wrist, though. they both work, but personally i find that the finger sling is a lot simpler to use


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

I use the combination finger / wrist sling though. Much more convenient (in my opinion) since there's only one loop to do.


----------



## peran119 (Aug 27, 2008)

Care to elaborate that Progen?


----------



## kdroberts (Aug 6, 2007)

I use a wrist sling and have never used a finger sling. It's probably due to the fact that I made it about 11 years ago and don't have the heart to switch.


----------



## Les K (Apr 2, 2008)

I guess I'm weird, but I got used to using a wrist sling. For the recurve it doesn't attach to the bow, but wraps around the wrist and a part of it goes between the fingers and then hooks upon itself again. I just didn't like the feel of the finger sling when the full weight of the bow hits it. For me, it feels like there is more support with the wrist. I don't seem to have a problem with the bow hitting anything after release as Progen mentioned. My bow just seems to rotate straight down and doesn't hit anything.

Les.


----------



## Waffles (Sep 12, 2008)

Probably comes down to personal preference and how your bow is weighted. You can easily make your own finger sling with a piece of shoe string, some rubber tube (surgical / sling shot style tube) and some dental floss. It's a cheap way to try something different and see if you like it better.


----------



## RecurveArcher99 (Mar 18, 2008)

i have tryed a couple differant slinds and hounestly i love my finger sling, but iam also a recurve shooter


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

peran119 said:


> Care to elaborate that Progen?


Elaborate on? The combination finger / wrist sling? The first person who comes to mind is Park Kyung Mo. That's the kind of sling I was referring to (and use).

As for the mention about the bow hitting the archer as it falls, it does depend on the weight distribution on the bow but a typical recurve setup with its longer limbs (and V-bars with side rods) fitted with a bow sling (the kind which mounts onto the front stabilizer bushing MIGHT fall more sideway than forwards resulting in the lower limb or one of the side rods hitting the archer.

I know because I've tried it before when I first started off. Followed the compounders with their bow slings.


----------



## Fornes (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Finger slings*

Thank you for your replies. I think I might need to find a recurve tournament to actually see how the finger sling works. I bought one from Lancaster, and it doesn't seem to work for me. Are there any tournaments or coaching resources near NY's Mid-Hudson Valley?


----------



## peran119 (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, sorry. I meant elaborate on how it is designed. Is it attached to the wrist, goes around the bow and then is attached to the thumb instead of itself?


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

peran119 said:


> Yeah, sorry. I meant elaborate on how it is designed. Is it attached to the wrist, goes around the bow and then is attached to the thumb instead of itself?


Here is one of my early efforts from about 3 years ago.










Hope it's clear enough to give you an idea of what it is. There're two separators I got from an ID tag lanyard but you don't need them if you want to make the sling up in a hurry. Just knot the part below your wrist once you decide on the length you want and the two strands going past your knuckles will be kept together by the third sections of your index and second fingers once they're closed together.


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

Fornes said:


> ... to actually see how the finger sling works. ...






















Here're two screen captures from the 2004 Olympics. Can you see the little sling in between their thumbs and index fingers? They both have different thumb orientation but the finger sling does the same job and is fitted in the same position regardless of that.


----------



## peran119 (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice, thanks!

I'm currently shooting with a finger sling and sometimes with a wrist sling, so I guess I'll have to try the combined one to


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Fornes -

There is no functional difference between a properly set up finger sling, wrist sling or bow sling (probably what you used on your compound). Really is just a matter of preference. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

NOBODY uses a wrist sling in recurve? Just to name two-Butch Johnson and 2004 Olympic Gold medal winner Marco Galiazzo. Granted, it is not popular, but as a wrist sling user myself, I agree with Viper, that any sling, properly set-up, will work just fine. I find that any sort of finger sling or wrist/finger sling combo gives me the feeling that it is going to slip off my thumb and that I am constantly moving it and tightening it. However, should my wrist slings fail, or disappear, I do keep a shoelace, used as a finger sling, in reserve.


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

Viper1 said:


> Fornes -
> 
> There is no functional difference between a properly set up finger sling, wrist sling or bow sling (probably what you used on your compound). Really is just a matter of preference.
> 
> Viper1 out.


That's quite true actually but with the longer overall length of a recurve, bow slings aren't the rage because there's a greater chance of the bow hitting the archer.


----------



## pbostrom (Jun 7, 2007)

i have found that it is easier to learn beginners not to grip their bow with a wrist/fingersling since the human mind kind of believes its attached "cuffed" to the bow and the bow cant drop from your hand, compelling your hand to relax more.

also its friggin sweet to feel how the riser just jumps into it and swirls around <3.

mind that a long wrist/finger sling may cause some pain in the fingers due to the bow getting to jump further increasing the force, easily fixed by shortening the sling. (just incase some poor fella didnt understand)


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Progen -

Considering that 30+ years ago, probably 90% of target archers used bowslings of one type or another and finger/wrist slings were in the minority, I think it's more a matter of fashion that function. Bows haven't gotten any longer over the years and despite a common belief form hasn't changed that much either. Heck I can hit myself in the leg anytime I want, and that's using a finger sling.










Viper1 out.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Tony,

Dose anyone still make those glue on or tie on leather wrist slings? I can't find one in any of the catalogs or web sites I do business with.

Dave


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Dave -

Not that I've seen. They do show up on eBay every now and then (usually attached to vintage target bows...) as do the lace-on leather ones. I think the compound type that bolts via the stab insert has pretty much replaced them, especially now with the tendency towards "skeleton" style risers.

Viper1 out.


----------



## 24K (Oct 9, 2007)

I switched from a standard finger sling (like you would buy at Lancaster) to a shoelace wrist sling because I had a tendency to flick my wrist at the end of the shot because the weight of the bow was too heavy for my hand. I have the same knots as Park Sung Hyun and Tim Cuddihy except where theirs goes from finger to thumb, my sling is longer and one loop goes around my wrist along the back of my hand between my fingers and around the bow to my thumb.

I have encountered Progen's problem with a loose sling no matter whether it is a finger sling or wrist sling. If the bow has enough room to fall, it will fall and swing towards you. You can either tighten your sling, or realign yourself so that the bow swings into a more preferable location.


----------



## archer982 (Jun 6, 2007)

I use a wrist sling also on recurve. I'm so use to it, that I'll probably not use a finger sling for awhile.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I am one of the few, if any, that uses a finger sling on my compound also.


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

I use a finger sling (index finger to thumb) and I shoot a compound too. Better follow through and bow control.


----------



## strcpy (Dec 13, 2003)

Progen said:


> As for the mention about the bow hitting the archer as it falls, it does depend on the weight distribution on the bow but a typical recurve setup with its longer limbs (and V-bars with side rods) fitted with a bow sling (the kind which mounts onto the front stabilizer bushing MIGHT fall more sideway than forwards resulting in the lower limb or one of the side rods hitting the archer.


I use both a finger sling and a wrist sling. I can tell if I make a good shot or not by if the lower limb tip of my bow ends up in my pocket. If it hits lower I dropped my arm, higher and I was scrunching my shoulder up - just perfect and the bow naturally rotates forward and the lower limb tip ends up in my front pocket. It seems to me that this is more a factor of alignment and, well, the width of you body. I probably make up between two and three of the person in your avatar. I also noticed more than a few Olympians having the bow come to rest against their thigh (at least one Korean too).

Not sure why that is bad - the arrow had already hit the target by the time the lower limb hits me. Though I wish I could do that whole thing of the bow rotating around - it sure looks impressive (my compound does it).

Personally I like the more solid feel of the bow in the sling from a finger/wrist sling. With one attached to the bow it feels disconnected from me after the shot. 

With a compound that is desirable, I find what I am trying to do is distance myself from the bow as much as possible - it feels like a machine and I need to let it do its thing. I'm just trying to relax and not get in it's way. However, I still tend to prefer the wrist sling there, I want a little more feel than nothing.

However with a recurve (both barebow and olympic - though especially barebow) I find I want to feel the bow as part of my body. Follow through is vitally important (that and a consistent anchor are probably the two most important aspect of accuracy IMO) and I like to feel the shot. The finger/wrist sling transfer the feel of the bow jumping forward and being caught MUCH stronger and even with completely relaxed wrist/fingers still feels like you have a hold of it.


----------

